# direcTV (HDDVR) "please make a call to activate dvr"



## jschramm97 (Apr 27, 2005)

I recently had DTV out to install a new HD DVR, in the process moved my DTivo HDDVR2 until to my daughters room. They deactived the DTivo for some unknown reason. We got it actived but now the DVR is deactivated and wants to make a phone call, but we don't have a home phone any longer. DTV wants me to pay them $100 for a replacement. This is a unit that has had the HDD upgraded running 6.4a.

I have done the online refresh, had DTV refresh and performed a full erase, also tried a linksys USB to ethernet adapter but this unit doesn't seem to support networking. 

do I have any workarounds? The only alternative I seem to have is take it to my dads 
House and set it up there. Thanks


----------



## John T Smith (Jun 17, 2004)

As far as I know, you must make a call during initial setup

But... I have deactivated and reactivated DTivo boxes before, and I never had to make a 2nd call once the initial phone call was recorded on the hard drive

Did you go through guided setup again?


----------



## litzdog911 (Oct 18, 2002)

If you restarted the Guided Setup process then the Tivo must make that initial phone call. You can do this from any phone line, even if you don't have the satellite dish connected, so taking to a friend, neighbor, or dad's house will work fine. Then finish the setup with your satellite dish connected.


----------



## cramer (Aug 14, 2000)

There are a number of options... the easiest is PPP through the serial port to some other computer. The more complex option would be a back-to-back modem connection (directly cable the tivo to a modem, no phone line.)

I REALLY wish DTV would pull the stick out of their a** and let Tivo load the USB drivers.


----------



## Impozter (Dec 25, 2009)

I've wanted a Tivo for a couple years and have been looking at them. Now I bought one paid the $12.99 and Im stuck. I dont have home phone SERVICE!!!

Everything I have ever read says you need access to a phone jack or a land line. Nowhere does it say you have to(Pay another company) have phone SERVICE. Why would I even think That that would be the case???

It should say in HUGE LETTERING - You must pay another company(phone or internet) to make your TIVO work.

This would of been a deal breaker if I would of known!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Anyways its been a week, what a waste of money. Im getting mad! I only paid $13.00 so far. I might just cancel and never pay the the $158 charge.


----------



## litzdog911 (Oct 18, 2002)

Impozter:
You only need the phone connection for the first initial Guided Setup. And you can do that from a friend or neighbor with an analog phone line. After the initial Guided Setup you don't need a phone connection. And note that the newer DirecTV DVRs don't need a phone connection at all.


----------



## Torgo (Dec 31, 2001)

Impozter said:


> I've wanted a Tivo for a couple years and have been looking at them. Now I bought one paid the $12.99 and Im stuck. I dont have home phone SERVICE!!!
> 
> Everything I have ever read says you need access to a phone jack or a land line. Nowhere does it say you have to(Pay another company) have phone SERVICE. Why would I even think That that would be the case???
> 
> ...


That's just the beginning of it. You didn't realize this, but the power plug on the tivo, the one you plugged into the outlet..well, hate to break it to you, but.. IT REQUIRES ELECTRICAL SERVICE FROM ANOTHER COMPANY FOR THE TIVO TO WORK!!!

They've been hiding this little fact as well.

Scum, I tell you, scum!


----------



## Dkerr24 (Oct 29, 2004)

Impozter said:


> I've wanted a Tivo for a couple years and have been looking at them. Now I bought one paid the $12.99 and Im stuck. I dont have home phone SERVICE!!!
> 
> Everything I have ever read says you need access to a phone jack or a land line. Nowhere does it say you have to(Pay another company) have phone SERVICE. Why would I even think That that would be the case???
> 
> ...


What's next, Impozter? Ford needs to start running ads with 'huge letter' disclaimers that state their vehicles NEED GASOLINE TO RUN? Shame on you for not doing your homework before purchasing your unit.


----------

